# Google- Wearing the Wrong Bra Size Causes IBS?! - Cosmopolitan (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Cosmopolitan (blog)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Wearing the Wrong Bra Size Causes IBS?!*
*Cosmopolitan (blog)*
A report detailing the research claims that a poorly fitting bra can cause headaches, rashes, hernia, and even *IBS* (or, *irritable bowel syndrome* for those who are luckily unfamiliar with the acronym). Seriously?! This info kinda sounded far-fetched to *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

